# Reparación Radio Cassette ochentera..



## farlin (Nov 22, 2016)

¡Hola amigos!
Un gusto saludarlos.
Les quiero contar que encontré tirada en un basurero una linda radio cassette ochentera. Según su dueño estaba inservible, pero en esta vida nada es inservible así que me la regalo y me fui con la convicción que volvería a sonar.
La desarme y revisé, y claro, no daba señales de vida. Seguí sacándole polvo, telarañas, barro, grasa etc.., hasta que SONO!, valió la pena el esfuerzo y haber decidido rescatarla. 
Ahora quiero dejarla funcionando al 100%, pero para eso debo solucionar un  par de cosas que espero me den sus siempre sabios consejos.
Por supuesto, aclaro que soy un aficionado que maneja conceptos básicos de electrónica pero con mucha paciencia 







****   V I D E O  ****





La radio es una Electra modelo Nº 401 
Power consumption:  
9.5 W
AC 120V  60Hz
AC 220V  50Hz
DC 6V

Esto le pasa:


*La radio AM funciona OK*
*Casetera no funciona: correa cortada y ruido de masa al tocar teclas y cabezal.*
*Radio FM funciona, pero suena despacio, el led rojo  FM Stereo no enciende.*

Quedo atento por su ayuda,
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2016)

Revisa que la cabeza lecto/grabadora se encuentre correctamente soldada a los cables que le llegan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2016)

Sin cassette , tapa abierta , accionas el seguro de grabación a dedo , entonces : Record - Stop - Record - Stop unas 10 veces y vuelve a probar


----------



## Lolo71 (Nov 22, 2016)

dado que no creo que encuentres ya la banda comercialmente podrias probar  con una liga que no es lo adecuado. pero creo te podria servir una camara de llanta de una moto que no sirva cortarla que te quede como una pulsera y probar si es el radio adecuado esto es solo una sugerencia  para ir probando. suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2016)

Podrías buscar entre los O'Rings  finitos y de gran díametro 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwiA6eWh873QAhVDUZAKHa4eBSoQsAQIHg


----------



## farlin (Nov 22, 2016)

Gracias por las gentiles respuestas.
Buscaré las correas y revisaré las soldaduras del cabezal. 

Porque la FM suena tan despacio y no enciende la luz roja "FM STEREO"???, por donde puedo empezar revisando???


----------



## felixreal (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola!

Veo que no tiene antena, podría ser la causa de que la FM no suene o suene poco. Prueba con un trozo de alambre.

Edito: acabo de ver el vídeo. Quizá sólo sea suciedad en los contactos. No recuerdo si el condensador variable también era para la FM o sólo AM. Pero son delicados y el tiempo no les sienta bien, menos aún el polvo.

Suerte!


----------



## elgriego (Nov 23, 2016)

Buen dia,el ruido que se escucha al tocar el mecanismo se debe a que este no esta conectado a masa,(negativo de la fuente) Con respecto a la Fm,deberias comfirmarnos si capta mas de una emisora,pero es muy probable ,que ademas de ocurrir lo que algunos colegas te comentaron,tengas algun filtro ceramico de 10,7 Mhz en mal estado, eso era una falla tipica en estos equipos.


Saludos.


----------



## ninodeves (Nov 23, 2016)

Bufffffff ahí que invertir mucho tiempo,paciencia y dinero en esa radio para dejarla al 100% pero si aun asi quieres seguir adelante,empezaria por buscar su manual de servicio y después desmontar una a una todas sus piezas,limpiarlas,comprobar que están ok y volverlas a montar,solo asi podras dejarla ok al 100%,suerte.


----------



## farlin (Nov 23, 2016)

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> No recuerdo si el condensador variable también era para la FM o sólo AM. Pero son delicados y el tiempo no les sienta bien, menos aún el polvo.
> 
> Suerte!


 
Te refieres a este condensador?, como lo limpio?





elgriego dijo:


> Con respecto a la Fm,deberias comfirmarnos si capta mas de una emisora


 
Si, suenan todas las emisoras, pero a muy bajo volumen



elgriego dijo:


> ...tengas algun filtro ceramico de 10,7 Mhz en mal estado, eso era una falla tipica en estos equipos.


 
En la foto, cual es el filtro al cual te refieres?


----------



## elgriego (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola lo que tenes que buscar es algo asi.
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1SjmS...c-font-b-filters-b-font-LT10-7M-3P-font-b.jpg

Es muy probable que este bajo el blindage junto al ci de Fi. A proposito fijate el codigo del integrado y decinos cual es.

Si sintoniza todas las emisoras, ni se te ocurra hacerle nada al condensador de sintonia,ya que el problema viene por otro lado.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2016)

El bajo volumen puede deberse a muchas cosas antes que sea un problema en la parte de RF, en esos equipos es necesario que este la antena conectada, la diferencia de sonido es mucha en AM y FM? tal vez pudiera ser la parte de audio, como bien te dijo el Griego, el ruido es falta de masa en la platina del casette, el cabezal suele tener cuatro cablecitos más la malla que debe ir conectada al cuerpo del cabezal


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 23, 2016)

Buenas.

A parte de revisar los cables del cabezal, por si se ha soltado la masa y revisar lamasa de la mecánica.
* Insisto *en la prueba que te aconseja Dosmetros.
Se trata de trata de accionar varias veces seguidas el conmutador de grabación, que si está sucio te pudede dar todos esos síntomas que estás notando.

Saludos.


----------



## farlin (Nov 23, 2016)

Amigos, muchísimas gracias por todos sus consejos.

Le cuento que después de seguir sus recomendaciones, finalmente la *solución estaba en dar un pinchazos a algunas soldaduras frías* (miren el video) que lo mas probable por "la edad" de la radio y por las condiciones en que la encontré (la basura) no hayan estado haciendo el contacto correcto: la frecuencia FM ya suena al mismo volumen que la AM, voy bien 

Ahora solo queda corregir la casetera. Buscaré la correa en el comercio para verificar el funcionamiento. Lo primero sera reparar el ruido de masa con las sugerencias que me han dado.

Una vez que haya resuelto "lo del ruido", *quiero poner una entrada para conectar pendrives, celulares, etc*..., es posible hacer eso??, me refiero a la instalación de una hembra stereo de plug chico para conectar un cable que me permita conectar esos dispositivos y *aprovechar el ampli de la radio*...así mezclo "lo viejo con lo nuevo"


----------



## farlin (Nov 23, 2016)

chagolkt dijo:
			
		

> no se kual sea tu motivación para dejarla al 100



Hola, amigo. Mi motivación es solo por "nostalgia" y de paso contribuir un poco en reciclar elementos que parecen inservibles. Como mencioné al comienzo, esta radio fue rescatada de un basurero, por lo que pensé que seria buena idea "revivirla".

Tu idea me parece muy buena. Ojala pongas algún video o foto para ver como quedó tu creación híbrida: un aparato digital con apariencia análoga.

Saludos!


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 25, 2016)

Si quieres ponerle una entrada para MP3 o lo que te apetezca, la manera más simple es localizar por dónde entra la señal de audio al potenciómetro de volumen e intercalar un jack de 3,5mm con conmutación, algo como lo de este diagrama adjunto. 
La idea es cortar las pistas que llevan el audio al potenciómetro, y las que vienen de las etapas anteriores entrarían por las patas 4 y 5 del conector y saldrían hacia el potenciómetro por las patas 2 y 3. 
De esta manera, cuando instertes tu jack, se desconectaría el audio que viene de la radio ó cassette, y pasaría directo al control de volumen y sección de potencia tu audio externo.


----------



## unmonje (Ene 23, 2022)

farlin dijo:


> ¡Hola amigos!
> Un gusto saludarlos.
> Les quiero contar que encontré tirada en un basurero una linda radio cassette ochentera. Según su dueño estaba inservible, pero en esta vida nada es inservible así que me la regalo y me fui con la convicción que volvería a sonar.
> La desarme y revisé, y claro, no daba señales de vida. Seguí sacándole polvo, telarañas, barro, grasa etc.., hasta que SONO!, valió la pena el esfuerzo y haber decidido rescatarla.
> ...


Hay en Argentina en el barrio de Balbanera, en la calle Boulogne sur Mer, esquina Valentín Alsina  una casa que aún tiene correas --> Teléfono 011-4865-4226 , por ahí te mandan una encomienda con varias correas, incluso algun cabezal.

Localizador de  Google MAP    --->  9HVV+R6 Buenos Aires



farlin dijo:


> Gracias por las gentiles respuestas.
> Buscaré las correas y revisaré las soldaduras del cabezal.
> 
> Porque la FM suena tan despacio y no enciende la luz roja "FM STEREO"???, por donde puedo empezar revisando???


No lo quiero liar a usted pero trataré de explicarle....
En una emisora de FM estereo, cuando la señal de entrada es baja o imperfecta, no alcanza la amplitud, para decodificar la señal de 19khz que viene como sub-portadora, que se usa para separar los 3 canales, entonces solo se escucha en MONO.
¿ que 3 canales ?  A ,B , AB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2022)

Si , la historia completa es una risa , un muchacho amigo estaba reparando un grabador de esos grandes que en cassette solo andaba un canal.

Le había cambiado integrado de salida , llave selectora radio-cassette , integrado del pre y no se cuantas cosas más y seguía sin audio un canal del cassette , todo despeinado , cara de loco , los anteojos en la punta de la nariz , lo miro , me siento , pongo el aparatazo sobre mis piernas , saco cassette , meto dedo para accionar el seguro y le mando récord stop varias veces a lo loco , quito dedo , meto cassette y le doy play  ...ASUNTO SOLUCIONADO ... la llave de cambio record-play se ensucia al no usarla , sus contactos bañados en plata se ponen negros , es imposible desarmarlas para limpiarlas y cambiarlas sería un desastre !

Mi amigo quedó con cara de loco sonriendo porque se lo había arreglado


----------

